

200 startups are ready to sell their stock for your online influence - vdondeti
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/12/16/200-startups-are-ready-to-sell-their-stock-for-your-online-influence/

======
olefoo
This is a dangerous business model on several levels:

a. It cheapens the idea of social influence, by participating in it you become
a compromised voice.

b. If one of the companies you are shilling for should meet with some moderate
level of success in fundraising you could find yourself on the hook for a tax
liability on an illiquid asset. (The woo-hoo, I won $millions in the dotcom
lottery; shit, the IRS says I owe $thousands on money I won't see for three
years syndrome.)

